# lookin for a ride...



## realspeed (Jul 22, 2009)

hey guys just lookin to see if anyone is going out sunday the 26th that might want a tag-along.... i'll pick up the gas bill. lookin to fish and make some new buddies. let me know


----------



## realspeed (Jul 22, 2009)

actually now that i think of it.... any sunday... ever lol just let me know. i own my own business and am closed on sundays. so hit me up


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *realspeed (7/24/2009)*hey guys just lookin to see if anyone is going out sunday the 26th that might want a tag-along.... i'll pick up the gas bill. lookin to fish and make some new buddies. let me know




if you really want to go you can pick up my gas bill on an all day trip.90 gallons will work.140 would get us some trolling in.



i get gas from circle k on 98 in gulf breeze


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Will if he is game, so am i........


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *bluffman2 (7/24/2009)*Will if he is game, so am i........




ok that makes 2.find one more to split the gas with if this dude dont go.id rather go monday but sun will work.2 way split 130 gallons is no sweat.ill make a new thread since he logged off and might not come back


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

sounds good....im still trying to get my VST cleaned


----------



## realspeed (Jul 22, 2009)

I am very much game. I may be new here but so far everone I have spoken with is super nice and helpful so I look forward to meetin alot of people on here.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *bluffman2 (7/24/2009)*sounds good....im still trying to get my VST cleaned


will probably be my last trip on the girl.got a guy buying the boat waiting on an insurance check to total his old boat.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

LETS GET IT ON


----------



## realspeed (Jul 22, 2009)

very much lookin forward to it. PS I think it is FREAKIN amazing that people on this board are willin to just go fishin with other members that they have never met before. Thats just nice. And you don't see that much now-a-days you know? Thank You


----------



## Onthego (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes the PFF has a lot of great people. I'm from TN and visited this past June as was able to get a ride for me and the family with Submariner . Went to the Forum Bash at the Oval Office and had a great time.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Great people, and it just makes sense... more fun with company, and cheaper with someone helping out with expenses

When I get my "real" boat, I will definitely be offering rides


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

if you still have another spot open i'd like to join you'all. sunday or monday is good with me.


----------

